# Jetzt verfügbar - Sharkoon-Gehäuse Nightfall in der PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Juni 2012)

*Jetzt verfügbar - Sharkoon-Gehäuse Nightfall in der PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Jetzt verfügbar - Sharkoon-Gehäuse Nightfall in der PCGH-Edition [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Jetzt verfügbar - Sharkoon-Gehäuse Nightfall in der PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]


----------



## bootzeit (12. Juni 2012)

*Jetzt verfügbar - Sharkoon-Gehäuse Nightfall in der PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Nicht schlecht, gefällt mir....der Preis auch . So eine Alu-Front macht schon was her und auch endlich mal wieder ein Gehäuse mit komplett geschlossenen Seitenwänden....so mut dat .


----------



## hambam (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Jetzt verfügbar - Sharkoon-Gehäuse Nightfall in der PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

PCGH-typisch schlicht aber edel


----------



## Robonator (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Jetzt verfügbar - Sharkoon-Gehäuse Nightfall in der PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Gefällt mir. Sieht recht edel aus und scheint genug Platz zubieten  
Kaufen werd ich es aber nicht, mein HAF X gefällt mir besser


----------



## Dexter74 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Jetzt verfügbar - Sharkoon-Gehäuse Nightfall in der PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

mich stört das das Panel oben ist und so wie es aussieht wird USB3.0 auch nicht direkt am Board angeschlossen


----------



## bootzeit (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Jetzt verfügbar - Sharkoon-Gehäuse Nightfall in der PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*



Dexter74 schrieb:


> mich stört das das Panel oben ist....


 

Nö genau so muss das sein .


----------



## GxGamer (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Jetzt verfügbar - Sharkoon-Gehäuse Nightfall in der PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Dafür ist ein Adapter dabei, damit man USB 3.0 auch am Board anschliessen kann.
Finde ich sehr gut, damit hat man Flexibilität wenn man keinen Front-anschluss auf dem Board hat.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Jetzt verfügbar - Sharkoon-Gehäuse Nightfall in der PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Passt sich ja, ich brauche eh nen neues Gehäuse um das widerspenstige, uralte klapper-NZXT abzulösen . Da geht nicht mal nen Lüfter in die Front .


----------



## Dexter74 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Jetzt verfügbar - Sharkoon-Gehäuse Nightfall in der PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*



bootzeit schrieb:


> Nö genau so muss das sein .


 
ich finde die Position ungünstig


----------



## reinhardrudi (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Jetzt verfügbar - Sharkoon-Gehäuse Nightfall in der PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

sieht eigentlich top aus,auch das panel oben find ich klasse.
P/L stimmt auch auf den ersten blick.
kaufen für mich wür ichs trotzdem nicht-zu klein 

mfg


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Jetzt verfügbar - Sharkoon-Gehäuse Nightfall in der PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Darf man denn fragen wie laut das Gehäuse wird bzw. wie gut es den Lärmt "dämmt"?

28cm finde ich für eine Grafikkarte ehrlichgesagt zu kurz.


----------



## regensburger (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Jetzt verfügbar - Sharkoon-Gehäuse Nightfall in der PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Denn Lüfter hab ich auch (besitzte einen PCGH komplett Rechner) und kann nur sagen mehr als Atrappe ist der nicht . Also gleich mal neue einplanen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Jetzt verfügbar - Sharkoon-Gehäuse Nightfall in der PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Sieht ja nicht übel aus, nur ein Schönheitsfehler hat es für mich. Warum muss mittlerweise quasi jeder die Anschhlüße im Deckel plazieren?


----------



## Dexter74 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Jetzt verfügbar - Sharkoon-Gehäuse Nightfall in der PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Warum muss mittlerweise quasi jeder die Anschhlüße im Deckel plazieren?


 
die anderen gefällt das ja so, ich finden die Position aus verschiedenen Gründen unpraktisch


----------



## MFZ (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Jetzt verfügbar - Sharkoon-Gehäuse Nightfall in der PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Hängt wohl dezent davon ab, wo man das Teil hinstellt.


----------



## Abductee (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Jetzt verfügbar - Sharkoon-Gehäuse Nightfall in der PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

was ist denn auf dem bild 5 diese hässliche fräskante(?) auf der oberseite der frontabdeckung?


----------



## MFZ (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Jetzt verfügbar - Sharkoon-Gehäuse Nightfall in der PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Du meinst, die gleiche, die auch auf Bild 7 zu sehen ist?
Umlaufende Fase.
Magst du nicht? Okay, Geschmackssache


----------



## Abductee (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Jetzt verfügbar - Sharkoon-Gehäuse Nightfall in der PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

ich mein das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MFZ (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Jetzt verfügbar - Sharkoon-Gehäuse Nightfall in der PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

IC. Müsste man mal die Frontblende abgenommen sehen, warum das so gelöst wurde.


----------



## locojens (7. August 2012)

*AW: Jetzt verfügbar - Sharkoon-Gehäuse Nightfall in der PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Passt sich ja, ich brauche eh nen neues Gehäuse um das widerspenstige, uralte klapper-NZXT abzulösen . Da geht nicht mal nen Lüfter in die Front .



Hattest du ein Tempest? Mein NZXT Tempest fängt nämlich auch an undefiniert zu klappern (bei Zugriffen auf der Festplatte im Wechselrahmen, wobei nicht der Rahmen selber klappert sondern das ganze Gehäuse). 



PS: Sorry habe überlesen das bei Dir nichtmal ein Lüfter in die Front einzubauen ist...!


----------

